# Chopin Etude in a movie?



## livemylife

Hi all!
I didn't know whether to post in Identifying Music or here. I was wondering if the Chopin Etude Op. 10 No. 3 has ever been featured in a major movie. I can't remember where I heard it first!
Thanks.


----------



## Polednice

I don't know if it's ever been in a film (I would imagine so, but I know I heard it at least on a TV advert once before), but there are apparently many modern derivatives of the piece:

From Wikipedia


----------



## TWhite

livemylife said:


> Hi all!
> I didn't know whether to post in Identifying Music or here. I was wondering if the Chopin Etude Op. 10 No. 3 has ever been featured in a major movie. I can't remember where I heard it first!
> Thanks.


I know it was featured fairly prominently in a 1954 Universal remake of MAGNIFICENT OBSESSION starring Jane Wyman and Rock Hudson. That's the only film that comes to mind, though.

Tom


----------



## jurianbai

well, here what you really want to see for Chopin! Chopin Black Key etude and Waltz in C#m

it's a Jay Cho movie "The Secret"


----------



## catlynn

I remember it being used in a movie called 1,000 Clowns (1965) even though there does not seem to be credit given. I hummed that for many moons before discovering what it was. I saw it at age 11 on a Saturday matinee in a small town and there was no access to music as there is today. My favorite Chopin piece.


----------



## tcaxel

To my surprise while watching the Bette Davis Antebellum film “ Jezebel” (1938) , her character’s aunt is playing on the piano and it’s the Chopin piece.


----------



## Rogerx

tcaxel said:


> To my surprise while watching the Bette Davis Antebellum film " Jezebel" (1938) , her character's aunt is playing on the piano and it's the Chopin piece.


Hello tcaxel, welcome and nice of you to answer the question, alas it's dating from Oct-09-2009.
Never the less; have a good time.


----------

